# TriTrix question



## MANTI5 (Sep 21, 2009)

I currently have a 5.0 Athena system, almost finished my DIY endtable sub for the .1 that I'm missing. The fronts are F1.2 and I was getting the itch to build again (the sub got me hooked) and was wondering if the TriTrix would be an upgrade in quality to what I have now?


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Post a link to your system...


----------



## MANTI5 (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.athenaspeakers.com/products/as-f1-2-overview/


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

It may be like comparing apples to oranges since the Tritrix is an mtm and not many people have probably had them side by side to compare them to. For the price the Tritrix is a low cost experiment...


----------

